# The Imperial Truth



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Anybody lucky enough to nab one? I've been stalking ebay since the weekend and the prices are absolutely ridiculous.... Any word on what the actual short stories are? I havent heard a single bit of news actually regarding the contents of this book. My OCD is compelling me to buy this book, but my wallet is bordering on poverty from all this shit Black Library has been pulling lately...

P.S. 
If anyone has a second copy they are willing to sell lol, please send me a PM.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Indeed this book is going for twice what the collector's hardbacks normally go for. Pity because the Aquila rendition under the dust-jacket is beautiful and i'd love to have it, and that cover-art, in my collection. Anyone here actually got it and can give us spoilers on the stories??


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

OCD will compel me to buy it off eBay eventually. 

But personally I'm still massively pissed off at this being a weekender exclusive. For a lot of us , getting to the weekender is simply impossible due to work and other commitments, and that's just people who live in the UK, never mind everyone who lives in other countries. I mean, here some if us are, spending huge amounts on the Heresy series, yet we can't get an anthology like this because we couldn't make it? Seems like a slap in the face really, have to now resort to the extortionate eBay prices. Why couldn't they have made it available to buy online over the weekend as well? 

Again, my obsession/OCD with having a complete collection will make me buy it off some cunt on eBay, but I'm more fucked off with BL than the eBay sellers.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Contents (copied from an ebay listing)

Hands of the emperor by Rob sanders
The Phoenician by Nick Kyme
By the lions command Gav Thorpe
The Devine adoratice Graham McNeil
Lord of the red sands Aaron Dempski-Bowden
All that remains James Swallow


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong...

But _Lightning Tower_ and _Dark King_ were originally exclusive shorts before being converted into an audio format, I think? As was _Death of a Silversmith_ and a few other things. And these were reprinted, alongside two original novellas slapped between a real nice cover.

Not seeing the issue here.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> OCD will compel me to buy it off eBay eventually.
> 
> But personally I'm still massively pissed off at this being a weekender exclusive. For a lot of us , getting to the weekender is simply impossible due to work and other commitments, and that's just people who live in the UK, never mind everyone who lives in other countries. I mean, here some if us are, spending huge amounts on the Heresy series, yet we can't get an anthology like this because we couldn't make it? Seems like a slap in the face really, have to now resort to the extortionate eBay prices. Why couldn't they have made it available to buy online over the weekend as well?
> 
> Again, my obsession/OCD with having a complete collection will make me buy it off some cunt on eBay, but I'm more fucked off with BL than the eBay sellers.


Agreed. Not making it available on the website is just a huge "Fuck you" to a lot of people. I don‘t understand why they no longer put at least a few hundred copies on the website like they used to. 

Will probably end up buying it for some retarded price myself as well and that‘s money of which BL and GW won‘t see one fucking penny. Cunts.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> OCD will compel me to buy it off eBay eventually.
> 
> But personally I'm still massively pissed off at this being a weekender exclusive. For a lot of us , getting to the weekender is simply impossible due to work and other commitments, and that's just people who live in the UK, never mind everyone who lives in other countries. I mean, here some if us are, spending huge amounts on the Heresy series, yet we can't get an anthology like this because we couldn't make it? Seems like a slap in the face really, have to now resort to the extortionate eBay prices. Why couldn't they have made it available to buy online over the weekend as well?
> 
> Again, my obsession/OCD with having a complete collection will make me buy it off some cunt on eBay, but I'm more fucked off with BL than the eBay sellers.


The Emperors Truth is not a HH weekender exclusive,it will be available at every Gamesday and at the Black Library weekender this year.Only 400 out of 2000 copy's where on sale at the HH weekender.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

March of Time said:


> The Emperors Truth is not a HH weekender exclusive,it will be available at every Gamesday and at the Black Library weekender this year.Only 400 out of 2000 copy's where on sale at the HH weekender.


and again... Not all of us are lucky enough to posses the time and money to fly halfway across the WORLD to even get the *opportunity* to purchase this book. Black Library is continually fucking over their hardcore fan base with these fucking *exclusive* releases they are doing...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Perhaps they will put some on the website if only 400/2000 copies were sold at the HH Weekender. We'll have to wait and see.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

March of Time said:


> The Emperors Truth is not a HH weekender exclusive,it will be available at every Gamesday and at the Black Library weekender this year.Only 400 out of 2000 copy's where on sale at the HH weekender.


Again, neither of which I will be able to get to. The only justification I see BL giving for this is "To reward our loyal and dedicated fanbase for coming to the weekender, showing just how true a fan you are(Oh and to those of you that didn't bother to come(all that commitments and foreign country bullshit excuses are getting old!!), have a nice big Fuck You from us, and enjoy eBay)"

I swear if it wasn't for wanting the actual copy for my collection, I'd probably download it to read it, well, when I say probably see: will.


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

It really sucks that the rest of us have to spend a lot of money or wait a long time. I'm not going to get if off ebay so I will have to wait. Come on BL come out with few for the rest of us.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

It is disappointing I agree. 

I commented on BL's page on Facebook that copies were going for £100+ on eBay. They responded by saying "it was one per customer." That's not the case given several sellers have multiply auctions of The Imperial Truth. My OCD collecting makes me want one.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I suffer from the mindset of needing to obtain everything relating to something for other, non-BL systems, so I can sympathise with the members here, but honestly... it's a damaging, costly and unfair mindset to have. This booklet is giving something back to the attendees; giving the event more flavour and, literally, contributing to the worth of their ticket. Viewed from a different angle, you guys throwing a tantrum in your pram is unfair on those who went to the event itself.

I doubt these shorts are important to the plot in even _infinitesimal_ ways. I wouldn't be surprised if authors consciously take into consideration (or are advised) not to cover something that would affect the overreaching Heresy experience if it wasn't read or heard. I'm talking about levels of effect so small even audio dramas, shorts and novellas dwarf it.

On that topic - any word about a future reprint of _Aurelian_? I'm holding out on it being sandwiched in a future anthology.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Promethean Sun was available at the event for £10-£15 (I forget which), as a reprinted non-limited edition version. Same size and dust jacket, less special contents. So I would say there is a very good chance of this happening with Aurelian, and the other limited edition novellas. Also I'm 99% positive there will be audio an e- versions too at some point.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

This will see some sort of general release at some point in the future, don't worry folks. What's the rush? The Heresy series will rumble on for years yet, we won't miss much by not reading this anthology right now.

It does amuse me though that you could probably make a sizeable profit by attending these BL events, buying loads of limited edition crap, then selling it on eBay. I got over £200 for my copy of _Promethean Sun_ a few months back. :wink:


----------



## HaSY (Dec 15, 2012)

Apparently, we might have some info regarding the stories in Imperial Truth over here... 
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showt...shown-at-Horus-Heresy-W&p=6774412#post6774412

Oh well, I was hoping for Alpha Legion's stuffs...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Dan Abnett ("court intrigue")


_Unremembered Empire_ is going to be good. Ohhh maaan. This book, gaiz.

It's Abnett. *Abnett*. It's the sequel to a number of novels and threads. A return to Abnett's Guilliman who immediately became my favourite primarch after _Know No Fear_; likewise the Abnett magic sprinkled onto not just Sanguinius, but also the Lion. Hnnng.

I swear, if Abnett can have Guilliman, Sang _and_ the Lion in the same room at the time time, and make each character distinct-but-not-cliche with masterfully crafted dialogue, we've got a winner right here.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

bobss said:


> _Unremembered Empire_ is going to be good. Ohhh maaan. This book, gaiz.
> 
> It's Abnett. *Abnett*. It's the sequel to a number of novels and threads. A return to Abnett's Guilliman who immediately became my favourite primarch after _Know No Fear_; likewise the Abnett magic sprinkled onto not just Sanguinius, but also the Lion. Hnnng.
> 
> I swear, if Abnett can have Guilliman, Sang _and_ the Lion in the same room at the time time, and make each character distinct-but-not-cliche with masterfully crafted dialogue, we've got a winner right here.



I am terribly excited for this one as well! It should be good, as Abnett(to me) is fairly consistent about writing the good stuff.

On topic though: I had a buddy of mine that lives in Ireland that went to the HH weekender pick me up a copy of IT, and it is currently about half way to my home in Texas, so I will post on here what I think of it when I do eventually get around to reading it!

Also, somewhat relevant, anyone hear anything good about the short story inside the programme book? My friend is shipping a few of those to me as well and I will probably end up selling the extras on ebay for extremely cheap for those people who want the short story and info and such.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Also, somewhat relevant, anyone hear anything good about the short story inside the programme book? My friend is shipping a few of those to me as well and I will probably end up selling the extras on ebay for extremely cheap for those people who want the short story and info and such.


I’ve read it. I bought the program off ebay for £5. It’s a very short story about a Serpent Lodge Priest to go with the event exclusive model. I’m indifferent to it to be honest. Its called Serpent, written by John French.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

mal310 said:


> I’ve read it. I bought the program off ebay for £5. It’s a very short story about a Serpent Lodge Priest to go with the event exclusive model. I’m indifferent to it to be honest. Its called Serpent, written by John French.


I was just curious if it is actually good, though I am so far behind in the HH since I am only getting hardcovers that I have no idea what is going on lol


----------

